# So what if I park car and sit outside does my CA Insurnace cover??



## ACCiNEED (Feb 22, 2015)

So states in CA new law in effect and during period one which is when app is open but not accepted a ride yet, your Insurance won't cover you. "The change only affects the period of time when you're logged into the Uber Partner app but haven't yet accepted a ride request, a time called Period 1. "

So right now I am on app and inside my house so if someone steals my car or hits it my insurance won't cover me. Or what if I park car and get out and sit on a lawn chair next to car and wait for a request, does my insurance still not cover me???


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

ACCiNEED said:


> So states in CA new law in effect and during period one which is when app is open but not accepted a ride yet, your Insurnace won't cover you. "The change only affects the period of time when you're logged into the Uber Partner app but haven't yet accepted a ride request, a time called Period 1. "
> 
> So right now I am on app and inside my house so if someone steals my car or hits it my insurance won't cover me. Or what if I park car and get out and sit on a lawn chair next to car and wait forms ride does my insurance still not cover me???


despite what the law says, during Period 1, Uber is still banking on you going through your personal insurance and not disclosing being an Uber driver


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

If you are sitting in a proverbial lawn chair, why do you need coverage? It's probably the smartest way to operate during Period 1, honestly. That's a great idea.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> If you are sitting in a proverbial lawn chair, why do you need coverage? It's probably the smartest way to operate during Period 1, honestly. That's a great idea.


No doubt that is the smartest way to operate at that time. That said, the claim that drivers aren't driving during phase one is false. I've seen drivers lap the town repeatedly, empty and online. I assume that is half out of boredom. No doubt people head out for errands with the app on with hope for a more profitable way to procrastinate.


----------

